# New 8/9 week old kittens fighting :( Please help!



## momo1103 (Jun 19, 2015)

Hi,
Need some advice about my new kittens..

I bought a 8 week old female kitten a week ago and she was quite timid and shy, she has since come out of her shell and is playful but occasionally does flinch. 
I bought her another female 9 week old kitten playmate a couple of days ago who is not very shy at all and is very loving and playful. I thought this would help bring my 1st kitten some comfort and less timid.

However, since I bought the new kitten my first kitten has been hissing at her and always running up to her and starting fights. Sometimes I can't tell if they are playing rough or fighting. But they do bite each other a little and paw at each other.

My timid kitten doesn't seem all that timid anymore which is good but she seem to be the one starting fights :/

Is this normal? And will they stop fighting? I am scared that they won't ever get along 
How do I stop them from hissing at each other and help calm them down 

I am thinking about buying a feliway diffuser, but have read mixed reviews about them...

Any advice or thoughts?


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the forum.
Your kittens are quite young and should soon get use to each other. If one is starting to be a bit rough with the other then after a while I would split them up for a couple of hours and let the other one have a rest.
Play fighting does look worrying sometimes but I would tend to let them get on with it.
Hissing is quite common but if they start to growl and bite where the other one cries out then split them up immediately.
It is or very natural and there is always a pecking order. One will be the boss.
You can also interact with them if they get rough by playing with them. Something on a piece of string with a feather on the end will soon get a good reaction from the both of them. Or get a Box and cut some holes in it so they can jump in and out of it. Great fun for the two of them!
I don't think you will need a feliway.
Just give them a few days they will be fine.

Now can we have some photos of these little monkeys:Cat:Cat


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I agree with Jill. Other good toys for kittens are tunnels and trees! Also make sure they have lots of other toys they can play independently with such as balls, little mice or boinks.
Do they cuddle up together when sleepy? If so this is a really good sign they are just playing.
I'd love to see them too!


----------



## momo1103 (Jun 19, 2015)

Thanks for you advice!
I just let them get on with it and they are definitely SO much better now.

I try to play with them both at the same time but usually only one responds and the other watches. They love pouncing on their dangly toys.

I caught them sleeping together this morning and the dominant one was grooming the other.

The white and tabby is "Noori" the dominant one
and the bengal cross is "Meela"

T


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Our two boys are litter brothers and sometimes their play fights sound as though they are knocking seven bells out of each other - I'm really pleased your girls are settling down. It was very early days for them.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Just beautiful!


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Aw What a] lovely pictures So pleased they are getting on. I am sure they will be the best of friends.
They will sometimes have little fights but it is only natural.
Grooming each other is a very good sign.
I hope you will stay with us so we can see more of them and hear what they are getting up to. x


----------

